# Have you heard of this breeder....



## alimaciel (Oct 27, 2007)

:huh: 

I am looking to get a female puppy, and I found this breeder through puppyfind.com. She sounded really nice on the phone, and has promised to contact another friend of hers who also breed Maltese dogs.... She is out of Texas, and has a 254 area code... Please, please, please help me.... I am almost giving up on this puppy search even though I already have a crate and everything else for her....


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I haven't ever heard of her but be VERY careful of Puppyfind. There are a lot of scams on there. I read your post in the other thread. I would really hate for you to have more heartache from a poorly bred Maltese or a bad breeder. It will be worth taking your time and finding the right breeder. 

Here is a thread on finding a good breeder that might help. 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4046


----------



## alimaciel (Oct 27, 2007)

> I haven't ever heard of her but be VERY careful of Puppyfind. There are a lot of scams on there. I read your post in the other thread. I would really hate for you to have more heartache from a poorly bred Maltese or a bad breeder. It will be worth taking your time and finding the right breeder.
> 
> Here is a thread on finding a good breeder that might help.
> 
> http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=4046[/B]




Once again, thank you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

It is very suspicious when an unknown breeder says that she will call and see if her friend has a puppy. It is a ruse of brokering. Really take your time and look around. Shipping is about $250.00. Take it one day at a time. You will find your special girl.

Tina


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I've lived in Texas 25 yrs. I never heard of this person. Puppyfind.com is 
very bad news. I wouldn't search there for my worst enemy.
Try the AMA's breeder list.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Shoni's breeder has been keeping his 2 full sisters to decide which one to show. They would be 5 mos. old now. The last time I emailed her she still had them and had decide to let one go. If they are like Shoni they are not only gorgeous, but the sweetest pups alive. Also great pedigree. She is Mary Ann @ Avante Maltese. Mary Ann is a lovely sweet person too.


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

I believe this may be the "Cathy Behrens" you are asking about. 

I googled "Cathy Behrens"+puppies and this is what I came up with: http://www.k9stud.com/Dogsforsale/BostonTerrier1442.aspx

The picture doesn't look good, looks like a puppy mill (look carefully in the backgrounds, lots of kennels). 

Please check out AMA's list. Stop looking on websites such as puppyfinder or the likes. 

Dee, Furbaby's Mom, suggested someone. Check that out. Furbaby's Mom has been a member here a long time and we like her a lot :wub:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> Shoni's breeder has been keeping his 2 full sisters to decide which one to show. They would be 5 mos. old now. The last time I emailed her she still had them and had decide to let one go. If they are like Shoni they are not only gorgeous, but the sweetest pups alive. Also great pedigree. She is Mary Ann @ Avante Maltese. Mary Ann is a lovely sweet person too.[/B]


What a great opportunity to have one of Shoni's sisters!! Wow! Shoni is amazingly cute!!

*Alimaciel:* We have a member here who is a flight attendant and she will fly to pick up and deliver puppies for $300. See her post in this thread. Her name is "Gatiger40". 

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=24238


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

There's some good info. about our favorite breeders on this link:

Favorite Breeder Thread

Good luck finding your baby!


----------

